# Monsters Of The Movies 76 King Kong



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! This customizing set, sculpted by Chris Elizardo, for the Moebius Kogar kit turns him into the 76 version of Kong battling a giant snake. It's available from CultTVman. As always questions and comments welcomed.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice build-up Rick!! Really vivid colors!!
Steve


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's a really cool idea. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They look like they're having an affectionate conversation.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Steve, SJF and John!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

Great build up!!! Lousy movie!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks eradicator178! Lousy movie, nice gorilla work courtesy of Rick Baker though.


----------

